# accounting software



## linderman (Mar 29, 2012)

<P> </P>
<P> </P>
<P>what accounting software are you folks using with your roofing biz and how many employees do you have.</P>
<P> </P>
<P>We now only run about 10 employees and gross around one million per year.  We have been using Timberline accounting software for many years since the late 90's but with the tightening of the economy and slimmer margins I would like to discontinue using it.  We have down sized a lot in the last 10 years and am now finding it difficult to swallow the $5,000 per year to keep timberline and all their updates going?</P>


----------



## EssentialFlatRoofing (Jan 27, 2014)

Use Quickbooks.


----------

